# New to the forum. England based



## dadofthreekids (May 10, 2019)

Hi all, I'm completely new to the forum. I'm based in England. Wonder how many fellow brits we have here. Been separated for 3 months now. Have 3 kids and am about to file for divorce. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, there are a few people who post here from the UK. One is the moderator MattMatt.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am British also. Why are you divorcing?


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Hi, there are a few people who post here from the UK. One is the moderator MattMatt.


Interesting. I thought there was a large British membership here.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BigToe said:


> Interesting. I thought there was a large British membership here.


TAM has 95,903 members. I don't know what percentage are from the UK.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Welcome aboard!

Ragnar


----------



## dadofthreekids (May 10, 2019)

Been separated for 9 months, not 3. She cheated on me. Things got bad and I noticed she was out a lot. I eventually had enough and called it. Then my suspicions were right and she let her guard down. She cheated on me and since then became completely detached from me.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Not British, except likely some ancestry, but I did hiss at home wrecker Camilla being at her step sons wedding, Charles has some cheek marrying her.


----------



## dadofthreekids (May 10, 2019)

Lol with the homewrecker comment! 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

